# Retirer un téléchargement iTunes.



## elio_esta (3 Avril 2013)

Dans l'application iTunes sur iPad et iPhone, section téléchargement je n'arrive pas à retirer un téléchargement commence j'arrive certes à le mettre en pause mais pas à le retirer complètement. HELP.


----------



## AubinB (4 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, même en slidant ça ne se supprime pas ?


----------

